# Vom Haus Schair?



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Does anyone know this breeder? Seems like he has a lot of experience and some very quality dogs. What are your opinions? 





Pro Dog Service | German Shepherd Breeders







prodogservice.com


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Checked one female --- says IPO 1 & 3 will be finished in 2019 & 2020...... so ? I would think that if she had attained any of these three titles they would be listed as completed. That concerns me.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

@gsdsteve may know


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It looks like they’re producing some high drive competition dogs. They may be more dog than the average person wants. I wouldn’t hold not titling s dog in the last year against them with everything that happened.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Bearshandler said:


> It looks like they’re producing some high drive competition dogs. They may be more dog than the average person wants. I wouldn’t hold not titling s dog in the last year against them with everything that happened.


I would agree with that! Certainly seems like a lot of dog for a "pet" owner.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

My son just got a puppy out by Irak vom Schwarzen Bar from that kennel. 9 weeks old, very confident, smart, stable. Excellent food drive, nice gripping behavior. Mother is an IGP1 female in our club. Very nice litter. 2 went to Patriot K9s of Wisconsin to become service dogs for veterans. 
If I was in a position for a new puppy, I'd certainly have taken one from this litter. I was told Irak's work was very good, he hung out in the house and was social and stable.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Very respected breeder in the IGP community.

I would say not really for first time owners unless you have experienced support.

I train with a super female from this breeder. Absolutely one of the best females in Ontario with respected judges and trainers watching her. She will be at our National this year if we have one.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

justde said:


> My son just got a puppy out by Irak vom Schwarzen Bar from that kennel. 9 weeks old, very confident, smart, stable. Excellent food drive, nice gripping behavior. Mother is an IGP1 female in our club. Very nice litter. 2 went to Patriot K9s of Wisconsin to become service dogs for veterans.
> If I was in a position for a new puppy, I'd certainly have taken one from this litter. I was told Irak's work was very good, he hung out in the house and was social and stable.


That's good to know. The last GSD we had was very unstable and unsocial. So a stable temperament is going to be priority for the next dog.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Kathrynil said:


> Does anyone know this breeder? Seems like he has a lot of experience and some very quality dogs. What are your opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well respected breeder that produces quality dogs and would be a great choice for a pup.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Rick produces good dogs and is pretty knowledgeable. I know he really likes his dog Irak vom Schwarzen Bär. Very good bloodline, IMO. Not overly saturated with Fero lines.


----------



## Bartlette (Jun 7, 2021)

Kathrynil said:


> I would agree with that! Certainly seems like a lot of dog for a "pet” owner
> 
> 
> Bearshandler said:
> ...


----------

